# ephedrine , dodgy periods??



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

hi this questions obviously not for me its for a female friend of mine.

she has been using eca stack for couple months now but for last 3 weeks has been on constant period.

could this be linked? she going docs next week but worried just wondred if anyone could shed some light and help?

i know nothing about the subject


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Is she on the pill? or has she just started a new type of pill? This could have something to do with it but either way she should see the Doc! unfortunately he may not be very sympathetic if she had been using ECA but hey thats just something to deal with.


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

thank you both i will pass info on. dont think its heavy and she is has a contriceptive implant. doc will help im sure ,just wanted to try ease her mind a bit until she sees him.

thanks again for replying


----------



## MarthaT (Apr 14, 2009)

Ive had several friends experience something similiar, it'd be best to talk to her doctor

http://submiturpics.com/uploads/pages/824/info.html]http://submiturpics.com/uploads/pages/824/info.html


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

What u absolutely must do is go to a doctor and do a blood test , chek heamtocrit . Have her eat beef every day till then , and supplement her with a mutivitamin. And of course quit the ECA , even caffeine. No gym too.


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

eca for two months is too much also, no need to be on that long. Counter productive mate.

Hope shes ok.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Could be slight bleeding from the implant in addition to blood thinning from the asprin! Let us know how she gets on!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

klmn797 said:


> I'm agree with you!Buy WOW Gold,WOW Gold,Cheap WOW Gold,A106 GR B Pipe


^^^ yeah will do........ 

hope shes ok mate doesnt sound good, keep us in formed yeh? :beer:


----------



## Mercy-Leigh (Jun 21, 2009)

Ive been using ECA stacks for the past month on and off and have done 5 days solid this week of them ( which is a lot for me ) ...

and Yesterday at work i fully started bleeding. ( this has never happened to me before). I came off 6 days ago and im not on any form of contraception.

Now i have been really stressed and down aswell over the past few weeks but this has never effected me like this before.

Do you think this has anything to do with the ECA? . it was only for about 20 mins yesterday and i havent had a problem since but it did scare me.

write back please with your feedback.


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

does any of you ladies have any experience using clen?

i have been asked by a freind if she should rotate the use of eph with clen like some men do 3weeks on and off switching compounds


----------

